# Bignick...the strongman?



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 30, 2006)

http://media.putfile.com/Nickstrongman


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 30, 2006)

Let me guess...not much going on in Minnesota?

Dave

:lol2:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 30, 2006)

ahh...anyone could do that second tire...the first one, however, was unbelievably awesome! :uhyeah:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 30, 2006)

I wanted to see him press the 2nd tire


----------



## bignick (Jun 30, 2006)

I was pushing it down a dirt road with a stick earlier....

Nice work...and yes...the first tire requires a lot more technique and finesse....


----------



## bignick (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, Shirt Ripper, Let's see some of your handiwork...


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 30, 2006)

Soon enough...


----------



## Rick Wade (Jul 2, 2006)

The only tire I move around is the one around my waist.

Aloha

Rick


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 2, 2006)

I knew that was coming sooner or later...


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 10, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA

my money is on shirt ripper...

:xwing:...the smiley doesnt match but its for all your hardwork bignick...a little star wars for you to look at


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

lol , nice vid , that first tire looked really hard to lift , jesus how can you do it?!
il reward you with a smiley artyon: 


however the 2nd tire was easy , you deserve a rubbish smiley :2xBird2: 

lol only joking , nice vid , i could never lift that 2nd one , well , thats because im 14 and my arm muscles arent yet developed (my favorite excuse)


----------



## morriszar (Aug 5, 2006)

LOL Very entertaining.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Aug 6, 2006)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; said:
			
		

> ...my arm muscles arent yet developed (my favorite excuse)


Arm muscles?  Posterior chain, my friend, posterior chain (look it up).


----------



## matt.m (Aug 10, 2006)

Gotta give cred.  That was some good stuff.  You do any cow tipping?


----------

